#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Migrar ONU de Porta PON - FiberHome

## andrecarlim

Olá! Prezados alguém com experiencia em fiberhome que possa me ajudar? Preciso migrar algumas ONUs de porta PON, no caso instalei outro cartão e gostaria de mudar as ONUs que estão, atualmente em um cartão de 8 portas, para o novo cartão, porém não achei na documentação isso.

O único meio que achei é deletando essas que já estão autorizadas e reconfigurando no nova porta, porém tem que fazer toda a configuração.

----------


## avatar52

André, ainda não encontrei uma forma de fazer isso! Já passei por essa situação e o jeito foi fazer na mão, mas o que acha de perguntar em um dos canais no WhatsApp e Telegram? Tem uma boa comunidade.

----------


## andrecarlim

> André, ainda não encontrei uma forma de fazer isso! Já passei por essa situação e o jeito foi fazer na mão, mas o que acha de perguntar em um dos canais no WhatsApp e Telegram? Tem uma boa comunidade.


Não faça parte de nenhum desses canais! Como entrar lá?

----------


## eeds

> Olá! Prezados alguém com experiencia em fiberhome que possa me ajudar? Preciso migrar algumas ONUs de porta PON, no caso instalei outro cartão e gostaria de mudar as ONUs que estão, atualmente em um cartão de 8 portas, para o novo cartão, porém não achei na documentação isso.
> 
> O único meio que achei é deletando essas que já estão autorizadas e reconfigurando no nova porta, porém tem que fazer toda a configuração.


Se a sua OLT é de 20 slot, AN5516-01 ela trabalha com slot redundante.

1 <=> 11
2 <=> 12
3 <=> 13
4 <=> 14
5 <=> 15
6 <=> 16
7 <=> 17
8 <=> 18
9 <=> 10
19 <=> 20

sendo assim você consegue migrar as onus do slot 1 para o 11 e assim por diante nessa ordem.

----------


## andrecarlim

> sendo assim você consegue migrar as onus do slot 1 para o 11 e assim por diante nessa ordem.


Massa. Mas como falei no inicio do post, como é que faz? Eu até suspeito que seja possível, mas a dúvida é a mesma, como fazer?

----------


## ManoDW

tbm tenho essa duvida... Acompanhando

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Não faça parte de nenhum desses canais! Como entrar lá?


https://t.me/fiberhomebrasil -> Telegram de um grupo vê la se ele podem te ajudar !

----------


## evandromac

Um provedor aqui perto faz um treco assim : configura a ONU no provedor (decerto tem uma porta só pra isso), e logicamente já a autoriza e configura pelo ANM2000 tudo ali. Com ela pronta os técnicos instalam no cliente! Chegam lá, espetam e pronto. Esse assunto surgiu quando estava conversando com ele sobre a dificuldade de fazer a ativação (a demora, mais especificamente falando) se você não usar um sistema automatizado de provisionamento como o MKSolutions ou solução própria usando TL1. 

Penso: se ele configura no provedor (e logicamente detecta num slot/porta) e vai no cliente (noutro slot/porta) funciona direto, ou ele sabe de algo que nós não sabemos... 

Então vocês me digam: se por exemplo o cliente do slot 2, porta 4 você tirar a onu dali e for levar essa onu pro slot 5, porta 2, não funciona direto ? Pergunto pq ainda não passei por isso e nem testei ainda. Caso normalmente não funcione, esse cara desse provedor conseguiu um jeito, pois ele faz da maneira que disse acima. Posso perguntar pra ele se vocês quiserem...

----------


## andrecarlim

Pede lá mano! Usando o anm2k seu não consegui isso! E não tô afim de estudar tl1 pra saber disso... Haha

----------

